# Townhome Living and Noise



## remodmom (Sep 16, 2005)

We just recently moved into a brand new townhome.  We are concerned about our noisy three children disturbing the neighbors but a friend of mine told me that they build the townhomes now with buffers in between them so that you can't hear your neighbors.  Is this true?  Can they hear the kids running up and down the stairs or chasing each other around the kitchen?


----------



## gbu11 (Sep 16, 2005)

They are to the left or right of you and not below?

If so yes the walls are built with buffer material in newer townhomes. Screams or bass will go through it. I hate bass. That is the number one tenant complaint I get. Neighbors bass.


----------



## remodmom (Sep 17, 2005)

Yep, they are to the left and right of us, but not above or below as it is a two story townhome.  I forgot about bass being a possible issue.  My husband has surround sound on the big screen televison downstairs in the den.  The screen is 61 inch and it sits against a wall.  Do you think the neighbors can hear it ?  I can hear it when I am upstairs sometimes.  Do you think they can hear it as well?


----------



## remodmom (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok.   My husband says that we have a firewall separating our home from the townhomes next to us...does that mean the neighbors can't hear our bass or children screaming, or does it not matter?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 17, 2005)

I know this will sopund sarcastic but, have you asked your neighbors? I'm sure they will be quite truthful with you about the subject. Firewall should be concrete block but the heavier sounds can travel through concrete also.


----------



## Kashmir (Sep 23, 2005)

We had one of those firewalls and our neighbor could not hear anything!


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 4, 2005)

I used to live in a newer (1989) townhouse - could hear neighbor's treadmill, not much else, but that may just have been because he was quiet - in older townhomes and half-doubles, you can hear everything.


----------



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

I found that the new townhomes are quite sound proof...it helps it to feel more like a single home.  Good luck!


----------



## broke (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't find a firewall will eliminate sound.  As a matter of fact, sometimes I smell odors like cigarette smoke or perfume and we have block on those walls.  Definitely sound transmits.  I hear the guy in the bathroom off my living room -- I really hate that and find it embarassing if company is over.  Hear the radio in the kitchen, noise from the upstairs bathroom, talking from the adjoining den ...

I'd love to know how this could happen and how to buffer it.  

These were built in the early 70's.


----------



## broke (Apr 10, 2006)

I also find that contractors think the concrete block walls will be real tough when demo'ing an adjoining unit -- as I try to tell them the walls are shaking on my newly tiled bathroom!!!


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 30, 2006)

Broke, if you dont mind remodeling, just put some rock wool in between the studs.  According to THIS OLD HOUSE Magazine, its the best noise blocker around.  

Also, they make a drywall panel now that is more sound proofing, (dont recall what the name of it is, but, its supposed to work well against sound intrusion).  You may want to try and [Google] Soundproofing, and it may be in there...

Just my two cents worth...

Jesse


----------

